# Bend round bars & wire?



## Tobbe (Oct 10, 2009)

:huh:I will bend 4mm round iron & brass rod in several 90-degree angles, one after another with about 1 cm in between. I can not for the breaks? I have also tried to pre-threaded rod, but the same thing happens? Do you have any tips how to do this?


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

You will need to heat them.


----------



## Tobbe (Oct 10, 2009)

*Why heat the material so thin?*

So thin media ought to be able to bend without heat, I think? They're almost entirely of steel wire.:huh:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You have nothing to lose by heating*

If it works all is well. If not your steel and brass is too brittle. You must find a different type of steel that is more ductile. :thumbsup: bill


----------

